# is beans on toast ....



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

good or bad for us 4 slices of whole meal bread and tin of beans comments please


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well it aint gonna kill u but there are not many nutrients in there mate

add some tuna and then thats cool


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

was just thinking like done a diet with hakskii but there is fcuk all there that i find enjoyable was thinking of adding something i like with the fish oils and some creatine and some whey just to make it a bit more enjoyable im going for my bate at work and i aint looking forward to it pasta cheese and tuna for instance i could eat that all day


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

beans on toast with tin of tuna mixed now that could be nice yum yum


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, beings that beans are pretty high in complex carbohydrates and pretty high in fiber, you have more than enough carbs with that.

They are low for the most part in fat, and low moderate in protein.

Bread is high in carbs, low in fat and low in protein.

See the problem with this meal?

4 slices?

See the problem with this all by itself?

You would be better dropping the bread all together (remember you are dieting) and just tossing the tuna in the beans, add a few fish oils and calling a day.

Usually those beans come in some kindof sweet sauce like BBQ or something sugary like that upping the GI and and adding nutritionless cals in the form of hi glycemic carbs.

You would be better rinsing the beans garbage off of them and adding the tuna with some kindof fat like even mayonaise.

Green beans would be a better selection with that tuna and some fish oils.

Now that is the selection I would pick.


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

still sounds yuk scott im trying to fit something in that il enjoy mate i nearly spewed with pasta and olive oil and salmon yuk


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

The thing is Neil, you have conditioned yourself to eating sh1t for many years......if you persevere with good wholesome, nutritious food, very soon it will become second nature and you will feel better for it.

I sometimes crave junk on my cheat day, eat it then feel bitterly disappointed with it as my imagination told me it was gonna be delicious, but instead it was medeocre at best - this then fuels me to eat "proper" food throughout the week.

I always enjoy doing my shop and seeing the average overweight joe piling up their trolleys with processed crap that makes up about 90% of what the supermarket sells. No wonder there is an obeisety epedemic as this is all people are presented with.....make a stand!!


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

i agree mark but to eat good food which is healthy you have to like what you eating otherwise you dont enjoy it do you agree? so this is where its difficult for me to knock 6 meals a day up with the things i like i mean take tuna for instance i love the stuff but as soon as you drain the brine away its dry and tastes naff that aint a meal its a tin of tuna may be if i was introduced to all this stuff when i was a kid i wouldnt be finding it hard to make a weekly diet up now


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

neil said:


> i agree mark but to eat good food which is healthy you have to like what you eating otherwise you dont enjoy it do you agree? so this is where its difficult for me to knock 6 meals a day up with the things i like i mean take tuna for instance i love the stuff but as soon as you drain the brine away its dry and tastes naff that aint a meal its a tin of tuna may be if i was introduced to all this stuff when i was a kid i wouldnt be finding it hard to make a weekly diet up now


Depends whether you want to enjoy tasty meals or get big, strong and lean dude 

There's a trade-off.

Sure, you can add some curry sauce to chicken if you're bulking, or add some mayo to tuna etc etc, but at the end of the day, most of us would MUCH rather be eating pizza and ice cream... but that doesn't get much in the way of results in bodybuilding... trust me 

If you really want to get big, strong and lean, learn to eat stuff you don't like 90% of the time.


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

there is still foods out there to help you grow big big with out throwing ya ringer up it aint the end of the world for me fella im basically just saying i want to enjoy working out and the food is part of it its not that i dont dislike all healthy foods just some of them


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

neil said:


> there is still foods out there to help you grow big big with out throwing ya ringer up it aint the end of the world for me fella im basically just saying i want to enjoy working out and the food is part of it its not that i dont dislike all healthy foods just some of them


Here is a good list of carbs you can choose from, I typed that up at work

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=152651#post152651


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

neil stay off the parmo's mate that'll help!  (creamed cabbage is lush)


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> neil stay off the parmo's mate that'll help!  (creamed cabbage is lush)


 dont like parmos mate :crazy:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

beans on their own are usufficient protein....same goes for wholeweat bread

add the two and you actually have a very good combination of aminos

i always advise the two together for vegetarian bb'ers

add some amino caps and your flying

despite what some may think beans on whioleweat is vewry nutritious....add butter and the macros are pretty good


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

i thought they were religion in billy? personally i would just try and cut down on your carb intake and cut out bad fats but when im bulking i could eat a three piece so should i really comment?


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree with Big, I dont eat for the taste. If i know its going to make me bigger, thats enough for me!

Dont get me wrong i still crave junk but it just depends how dedicated you are to acheiving your goals IMO.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

dave20 said:


> I agree with Big, I dont eat for the taste. If i know its going to make me bigger, thats enough for me!


I remember someone saying " I would eat dog sh1t if I thought it would make me bigger.....and love every mouthful."


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> i thought they were religion in billy? personally i would just try and cut down on your carb intake and cut out bad fats but when im bulking i could eat a three piece so should i really comment?


lol yeah joe they are for the loosers fella im winning by what im doing im seeing a change in my body already after a couple of weeks at the gym 5 days a week with my diet ive lost couple of pound (somewhere in billingham lol ) it is working


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i think peeps are blowing this all outta proportion. if beans on toast is all that is going shovel it down your neck. you may not grow as much as you would with a nice grilled chicken breast and five veg but you certainly wont shrink either-like you would if you didnt eat anything


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good for you neil, glad it is working.

Tricky is right grilled chicken and 5 vegetable is a good idea especially for your last meal.


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2006)

cheers scott everything is changing fella


----------

